# Barista UK Champion music video



## liamtaborn (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi all!

I saw this and thought it was fun, so thought I'd share it!

I think it's a video to promote the UK barista championships.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Rofl, that is amazing, best thing I have seen in a good while! Thanks


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Haha, love that Aphex Twin craziness midway through


----------

